# Was Exposed to Pot at a Concert!



## MimiB (Jul 30, 2006)

ARGHHH!!!

We were at the Police concert tonight - which was awesome, by the way - but a woman in the row behind us was chain smoking weed all night.







: I tried to move as far into the aisle as possible but I'm still worried that I got exposed to a lot of 2nd hand smoke.

Since I've never smoked pot and also not sure whether it has an effect on BM, I thought I'd ask you all.

Do you think I should pump and dump or am I being too paranoid?


----------



## JustJamie (Apr 24, 2006)

http://www.kellymom.com/health/lifestyle/marijuana.html

According to this, I don't think a one-time exposure to second-hand pot is going to affect your milk. It says that the harmful effects are mostly from cumulative exposure.


----------



## friendly fire (Apr 28, 2006)

this reminds me of Michael from The Office when he went to an Alicia Keyes concert......

you have NOTHING to worry about.....i smoke it, breast feed one, and am preggo with another......nothing but healthy here!!!


----------



## chandasz (Apr 13, 2005)

Relax....


----------



## bellymama (Apr 15, 2007)

don't even worry about it...


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

I don't do drugs but I'm sure you're fine. Don't even worry about it. Really. Now, I wouldn't advocate repeated exposure but one time at a concert really is fine.


----------



## MimiB (Jul 30, 2006)

Ok thanks, y'all. I guess I did kinda freak out there a little







...but damn, she was smoking a LOT!


----------



## talk de jour (Apr 21, 2005)

Don't worry.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

WAY too paranoid! MJ is pretty harmless even to take while breastfeeding, unless you are totally chronic about it.


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *friendly fire* 
this reminds me of Michael from The Office when he went to an Alicia Keyes concert......











I'm not a pot smoker, but I agree that the amount you inhaled is probably insufficient to show up in your milk at all, let alone cause any harm to your babe.


----------



## cosmotion (Jan 21, 2007)

no worries, momma


----------



## mom2snugbugs (Nov 28, 2006)

Ditto on the no worries

BTW- how was the concert?


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2007)

Smoking pot is NOT good for baby or bf baby, thats saying cigarettes are ok to smoke as well....... do a little more research before you smoke.. this lady did cocaine and killed her baby. the baby had too much in her system, A drug is a drug so give your baby a chance..........







: BTW (this was ment for " freindly fire".)......... as for inhaling it through second hand smoke youll be fine,, just dont do that on purpose to your baby..


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]* 
A drug is a drug so give your baby a chance..........







: .

Sounds like *you* need to do a little more research. Marijuana and cocaine are NOT the same thing, not even comparable. There is no reliable evidence that moderate or occasional mj use is bad for babies in utero or during breastfeeding.

Dude. It's a plant.


----------



## russianthistle (Jul 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MimiB* 
ARGHHH!!!

We were at the Police concert tonight - which was awesome, by the way - but a woman in the row behind us was chain smoking weed all night.







: I tried to move as far into the aisle as possible but I'm still worried that I got exposed to a lot of 2nd hand smoke.......


I agree with most everyone else. I don't think you should worry!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *friendly fire* 
this reminds me of Michael from The Office when he went to an Alicia Keyes concert......









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]* 
Smoking pot is NOT good for baby or bf baby, thats saying cigarettes are ok to smoke as well....... do a little more research before you smoke.. this lady did cocaine and killed her baby. the baby had too much in her system, A drug is a drug so give your baby a chance..........







: BTW (this was ment for " freindly fire".)










Many people who smoke mj while bf or pregnant have done more research than you can imagine, [email protected] MJ is not even slightly comparable to either tobacco or cocaine.


----------



## 2Sweeties1Angel (Jan 30, 2006)

Quote:

A drug is a drug so give your baby a chance..........
ROFLMAO. Marijuana wouldn't even be considered a drug if the government could make money off of it. I don't smoke now (mainly because I'm paranoid about it showing up in DD's blood if she needed to be tested for whatever reason) but I have in the past. I even *gasp* smoked it for morning sickness before. None of my kids have 3 heads. Besides, if you find a doctor that's even remotely honest, they'll admit that marijuana isn't that bad and can be beneficial, ie morning sickness.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

I would be more concerned about the smoke hurting your lungs than the drug aspect or your milk. You should have suggested she eat it or use a vapourizer


----------



## ani'smommy (Nov 29, 2005)

I wouldn't worry about pot for a second.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Let's keep it civil and lose the snark please. Thanks!


----------



## 2Sweeties1Angel (Jan 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
Let's keep it civil and lose the snark please. Thanks!









Sorry, sometimes I just can't help myself.


----------



## kathryn77 (Mar 11, 2007)

This post makes me laugh.

I used to smoke, but stopped when I got Pg. The only way I would worry (and only because I'm not comfortable with smoking and BF'ing) is if you ended up REALLY high. You're not going to inhale enough to affect your baby and not feel a lot yourself.


----------



## bellymama (Apr 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2Sweeties1Angel* 
ROFLMAO. Marijuana wouldn't even be considered a drug if the government could make money off of it. I don't smoke now (mainly because I'm paranoid about it showing up in DD's blood if she needed to be tested for whatever reason) but I have in the past. I even *gasp* smoked it for morning sickness before. None of my kids have 3 heads. Besides, if you find a doctor that's even remotely honest, they'll admit that marijuana isn't that bad and can be beneficial, ie morning sickness.

yup, my doc says no worries...i stopped smoking for my own personal reasons, but a lot of my friends did while preggers and do now and everyone is fine. my mom smoked while preg. with me and i am fine. my aunt smoked while preg. and BF and her kids are fine.i also used it a few times for morning sickness and it worked like a charm...
it probably would be better if you ate it rather than smoked it...because inhaling any smoke isn't that great, even smoke from a fire or bbq, but it certainly isn't any reason to freak out.


----------



## Individuation (Jul 24, 2006)

I had MJ recommended to me as an anti-emetic for morning sickness, by hospital nurses. Unfortunately, since I have an ASC, I found that it aggravates a lot of my sensory issues while pregnant. Too bad, since they told me it was a LOT better for the baby than the standard anti-nausea drugs prescribed for hyperemesis. Oh well...

But no, there's really nothing to worry about in your situation. I don't think I'd smoke MJ while nursing, certainly not for no reason, but I'd be much less bothered by it than someone smoking cigarettes near me at a concert, and even the latter wouldn't cause me to pump and dump, just to think "inconsiderate ass."


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

You're just fine







And unlike cigarette smoke, MJ isn't radioactive. I would be much more worried about being next to someone chain-smoking cigs all evening long... I have yet to find a good study that shows any harm from cannabis exposure during bfing. Especially a one-time exposure, even though it was during the entire evening.

love and peace.


----------



## frenchie (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thismama* 
Sounds like *you* need to do a little more research. Marijuana and cocaine are NOT the same thing, not even comparable. There is no reliable evidence that moderate or occasional mj use is bad for babies in utero or during breastfeeding.

Dude. It's a plant.

word.


----------



## LittleLlama (Feb 27, 2006)

I've been "clean" for several years and advocate the same for others, but that's a whole other topic. As far as mj being a "dangerous drug" when comparing its chemical properties to the likes of cocaine and tobacco.............. I'd worry more about what's in a latte!!

To the OP, you probably didn't even get enough in your system for it to show up in a pee test, let alone pass through to your breastmilk in any significant amount.

Several years ago I went to a Lenny Kravits concert with Smashmouth opening.... EVERYONE got high that night. Between sets, the arena was dark and you could just see hundreds of little red dots as everyone lit up... and of course Smashmouth with his 8 foot bong on stage probably didn't help any either.







You've never seen a parking garage so mellow after a show.


----------



## Pepperminx (Jan 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thismama* 
Dude. It's a plant.

Cocaine also comes from a plant







But I totally agree.. MJ is not the devil it's been made out to be and there are plenty of other things that pregnant women/breastfeeding women take that can be DEADLY in high enough doses, yet society doesn't go apeshit over that because it's not controversial enough.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pepperminx* 
Cocaine also comes from a plant









*Comes from* being the distinctive phrase here.


----------



## friendly fire (Apr 28, 2006)

[email protected], dude, you do the research....







:


----------



## lilysmama1124 (Aug 26, 2006)

To the OP- I wouldn't worry at all!! I posted a similiar question about second pot exposure because I thought I might be around it. My only concern is that my dd could test positive if it got in my milk and that is just soooo unlikely from second exposure-even alot of second hand exposure. FWIW pumping and dumping doesn't really work with pot because it is stored in fat tissue and stays in the system for up to several weeks so it can also be found in your milk(made of mostly fat) for quite awhile after you use it.

I will just chime in on the smoking and bfing issue. My majot concern is legal. I wouldn't have too much concern if it were decriminalized. I would also like to point out that if it were decriminalized they could do alot more research about its effectiveness adn benneifts as well as risk/adverse reactions(there wouldn't be many) !! I also agree it comparing marijuana with other illegal drugs is like apples and oranges!


----------

